
Show HN: Damnshort – dotcoms for startups and side projects - ad31mar
https://damnshort.com
======
ad31mar
Hey all, I'm Adrian, the founder of damnshort. I thought I'd do something with
"Change Your Name" [1] in mind. I'm searching for and adding the domains
manually, however I intend on making this process at least semi-automatic in
the future. My goal is to offer dotcoms that are short, pronounceable and
memorable. Something a startup would genuinely want to use.

[1] [http://www.paulgraham.com/name.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/name.html)

